# Next Step Up.....?



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I am just curious..... if one starts bottling honey with a 5 gallon bottling bucket, what would hte next step up be if they were bottling tons of honey a week?


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=976&idCategory=
this or something of this caliber RDY-B


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

That is the next logical step. I have a similar bottling tank from Kelley's. But if I were bottling "TONS" of honey every week, I would seriously consider the automatic filler.

https://www.dadant.com/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=415

This would not only be easier, but it would also prevent those small overfills which would waste a lot of honey when your moving that much product.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

i would consider one of our tanks. They are built like tanks, with a thicker gauge stainless.
http://www.maxantindustries.com/bottling.html


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

In my view, "tons" of honey is a lot more than the "next step up" from the amount of honey you bottle with a 5-gallon dispenser. For me, the next step up was a 55-gallon drum (food grade) with a honey gate on it. The drum costs around $25 and the gate added just a little more.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

5 gallon buckets work well for me. If I needed more, then I guess 55 gal drums would be the order of the day. At least I do have a tractor with front forks so could move the barrels around on pallets. One of those barrels full of golden honey weighs in at 600lbs or more.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

RDY-B said:


> http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=976&idCategory=
> this or something of this caliber RDY-B


That's what I moved up to (from a 5 gallon bucket with a honey gate on it)and it has been perfect for my operation of 30 plus hives. :thumbsup:


----------

